# Hope has a big lump on her back right side!



## jesuschick

Husband came carrying her into me (getting ready for work) and asked, "what is this?". 
I have not seen it before. She lets me touch it as if there is nothing wrong so it must not hurt. It is under the skin and there is no open anything nor any color change to skin or fur.
Looks like I am calling work to let them know that I will be in late. Calling vet when they open here in a bit to get her right in.
Ideas what this could be?


----------



## mooberry

Could be alot of things. my old schnauzer use to get cysts, Lincoln had hot spots. Could be a fat deposit as well. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## pam6400

Frankie had a lump on his rear leg that seemed to appear over night. turned out to be a sebaceous (sp?) cyst which had to be removed by surgery. Keep us posted on little Hope.


----------



## jesuschick

Got an 8:45 appointment. 
My husband said he noticed it when he came to bed late last night. Obviously, like all of you, I am holding her, picking her up, cuddling her constantly so it is like it popped up overnight. I would have noticed it before. 
Will let you know what they say.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

is it where she was given an injection? sometimes that can bubble up for a while and
then be reabsorbed later. hope all is well and you get a good report from the Vet.
please keep us posted


----------



## cherper

oh dear! Keep us posted karen.


----------



## jesuschick

Well, our Vet was not certain. It does not seem to cause her pain. He said it felt flat and odd on the bottom. Like a coin. 
All of her injections have been in her neck and the last she got a couple of months ago. This is at her waist and slightly up on her back. 

He did a needle biopsy. Slides will go to the lab and we will have results in about 3 days-which means we will have to wait through the weekend. Ugh. 

He said her youth and weight holding versus losing (bless her she is holding firm at 3.7 lbs.-the girl has not budged in a few months) made him less concerned about cancer but it is a possibility which is why we are sending slides to the lab rather than just waiting.

He said he felt better when he saw what came out. More sebaceous cyst looking than he expected which is good. 

I am trying to stay calm...haha! 
Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Aw poor hope! Waiting for lab results is so hard... I too was thinking injection site when I read your first post; but flat and coin like..? Very weird... let us know the results as soon as you can! *Sends chi-vibes to Hope*


----------



## mooberry

Sending good thought gooooooood thoughts! You caught it early too which is very important. Hope is lucky to have such a good mommy.

Sending healing happy vibes to hope!


----------



## Charlotte~

Poor Hope, Ruby make sure you give your big sister lots of cuddles!

Lets us know what happens, I'm pleased you caught it early and hope its all okay.


----------



## michele

Hope it's nothing to worry about,Simba has huge lumps that are cysts unless they're not getting in the way of his walking the vet said leave them alone ,i would say they're the size of a small football and soft to touch


----------



## foggy

Will be keeping little Hope in my thoughts, Karen! I'm sure it's nothing, but it's good that you are having it checked out. Keep us posted.  xx


----------



## Brodysmom

Karen, I'm so glad you took her in. It's always best to have those things checked out. It's probably nothing!! But then at least you will be sure instead of guessing what it could be. We had a standard poodle who got fatty tumors as she aged and also a couple of sebacious cysts but they were different than what you are describing. The fact that your vet wanted to biopsy is good - find out what it is so you can deal with it. I'll be anxiously waiting to hear what the pathologist finds! The fact that she's still a puppy and young and healthy is on your side.


----------



## jesuschick

Thanks, everyone!

I am surprised how big it is (well, not compared to Simba's!). It is round (except where he feels it flat on the bottom) and a bit larger than a nickel (US). I cannot think of anything non-US to compare size! Maybe a very large grape or cherry tomato. Sounds small but not when you do not even weigh 4 pounds!!

The doctor said that we'd cross whatever bridge when we know more but if it is the sebacous cyst, once she is prone to them she will likely get them off and on. As a result, he said we really had to weigh whether or not to remove. It could be an ongoing cycle.


----------



## Tabitha

Sending good wishes to you and Hope.


----------



## efinishya

Poor little Hope. I hope it's nothing. Sending good thoughts for Hope. Please go away lump! Leave little Hope alone!


----------



## 20887

My family's Springer Spaniel has fat deposits (or is it called fatty tumors) on his back, maybe it is the same thing? I hope it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Angel1210

Hope, don't worry, your mommy is taking very good care of you!:flower:
I am thinking about poor Hope. I hope it turns out to be nothing!


----------



## tinkybaby

I had a pomeranian (RIP Mackenzie) and My Moms dogs a shih-tzu poodle. Both had lumps and bumps never anything serious. I am hoping this is the case for your little one.


----------



## hershey109

Oh Hopey!! I hope it's not anything serious...


----------



## vicsta55

Oh Karen, I was thinking a bug bite! Hope is in my prayers and thoughts! Your 2 are 2 of my favorites on this forum and you are a wonderful Mommy !


----------



## jesuschick

Thanks! I have come home to a very grumpy, pitiful baby. Hubby called me to say that when he got home and let them out they were fine but he tried to pick her up and she snapped at him and growled. She ADORES him so clearly she is in pain. She ate her full bowl of dinner and then has plopped into bed. 
Ruby, of course, wants to play and will not leave her alone. 
I am going to head out to get some baby tylenol.


----------



## cherper

Thanks for keeping us up to speed. Thinking of you and praying for a good outcome for Hope!! I'm sure it's nothing serious and all will be good.


----------



## jesuschick

Well, and now like an idiot I went and got her infant tylenol. Checked ingredients and everything. It is what we gave my childhood chi.
Yep. She licked some off a plate. Then I checked dosing and discovered not to offer them tylenol. 

Panicked. Called ER vet. Checked what I gave by her weight and I am fine. I am still shaking and so upset. Doctor assured me what I gave per weight was right at therapeutic amount and she will be fine. It is now in the trash and I will NEVER give it again.


----------



## Brodysmom

Oh Karen! I just got on and read that you went to get infant tylenol and I was like "OH NO!" I'm glad you called the ER vet and know not to give it again. Don't feel bad, we all do stuff like that when we are stressed and our babies are hurting. I know that baby aspirin is safe to give with food, but it's BEST just to call the vet and get a prescription for something rather than try to give over the counter stuff. Benadryl is about the only thing I feel comfortable giving that is in the medicine cabinet. I hope she is feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## jesuschick

I am sick to my stomach over my mistake. She and I will be sleeping together on the sofa tonight. I cannot stop shaking and I am a pretty tough gal.

Oddly she is acting much better. 

Thank God I only gave her a bit and it is not some long lasting stuff. I am so grateful for such a wonderful ER vet clinic.


----------



## Brodysmom

Karen, you are such a good mom. Hope and Ruby are lucky to have you.  I'm confident that she will have a restful night and feel better tomorrow. Get some rest!


----------



## Adrienne

Poor Hope Fingers crossed that everything is okay with her ((huggs))


----------



## susan davis

What was the big lump on Hope's side? Did I miss what the diagnosis was? Hoping she and you came through the night in fine shape! Sue


----------

